# Unofficial group build: 'After the battle'



## A4K (Apr 18, 2009)

This is an open thread for anyone who loves modelling aircraft wrecks and conversions...

Any era, any type - abandoned aircraft, battlefield wrecks, captured aircraft, test aircraft, special conversions, 'blue cross' aircraft, military aircraft in civillian guise, etc, etc... basically any aircraft in non-standard form.

Intended as an on-going fun build for everyone. Enjoy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2009)

I'd love to, at some point, try to model one of those derelict/abandoned crates, that was left behind in forrest openings etc. by the Luftwaffe personell....
I'll be following this thread closely...8)


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2009)

I'll be joining in Evan. There'll be one, the remains of a 'donor kit', that can't be anything else other than a wreck!


----------



## A4K (Apr 18, 2009)

Great stuff guys! Look forward to seeing everyone's models!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2009)

Might be a month or so before I do the one mentioned, but I'll try to stick something in sooner, if possible.


----------



## A4K (Apr 18, 2009)

No worries Terry - will be a little while before my own projects start happening, but thought I'd get the ball rolling for anyone else who's interested.

Really looking forward to seeing people's projects!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2009)

Can prototypes be as well Evan?


----------



## A4K (Apr 19, 2009)

Yep, sure can my friend! Prototypes, Reno racers, target tugs - anything that dosen't fit into the normal group build or other categories!

What have you got planned?


----------



## muller (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd be up for this one Evan. The bird is already built, a bf109G trop, I overdid the weathering! It looks abandoned. 

But I have an idea for a diorama. I want to get a 1/48 British vehicle, park it beside the 109 and have a couple of Tommies checking the plane out.

Something like this.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2009)

Have seen a few pics of abandoned 262's etc in my JV44 book that look interesting, might try some of those OR something else. Don't want it to get too advanced....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2009)

A4K said:


> Yep, sure can my friend! Prototypes, Reno racers, target tugs - anything that dosen't fit into the normal group build or other categories!
> 
> What have you got planned?




I'm not sure if I can find some free time for the project but I like your idea.I might decide to start one of these.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2009)

Great idea Evan....! 

Dunno whether i will be able to get in this one?


----------



## A4K (Apr 19, 2009)

Great stuff guys (and thanks Wayne)! Exactly the sort of stuff I had in mind...
Hoping to see lots of conversion work/ scratchbuilding on this one.

As it's intended as an ongoing build, I hope everyone can enter something at some stage!


----------



## A4K (Apr 20, 2009)

Great stuff guys - exactly what I had in mind for this build topic!
Hoping to see lots of conversion/ scratchbuild work on this one...

As it's intended as an ongoing build, I hope everyone can post something at some stage!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2009)

Another few...


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2009)

Love that Do 24 in the desert Jan!!!
That first Fw 190D-9 (W.nr 600645) is one of my intended projects too (has the Ta 152 type tail!)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 28, 2009)

some of those photos Jan are killer!

I've got a number of conversions planned for my complete collection of RNZAF aircraft -dunno if Il start doing them anytime soon though!

Later in life I'm planning a 1/72 diorama of the entire Wigram Aerodrome -My own tribute to the men and women who served and died 

.........the other message to "^*^*^%" (It kills me to say it so I won't say it) can be found at New Brighton's beach!


----------



## A4K (Apr 28, 2009)

You'll need a BIGGGGGGG house for that Daniel!!!!  
My childhood 'D-day' diorama idea is "on indefinite hold" for the same reason...!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah I know -lifetime project


----------



## rochie (Apr 28, 2009)

here's a pic Wayne posted in my 109 K-4 group build thread


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2009)

Those are great shots Karl! Thanks to you (and Wayne!) for posting them!


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 5, 2009)

Great indeed ,also killer .What that thing would be worth now.....? such a waste 

If I could go back in time I'd kiss that thing

Also has anyone got 1/72 scale plans of a Bristol freighter? I need em for when I make this conversion of mine (whenever that maybe)


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

If I could go back in time, I'd hide tonnes of stuff to later be "found" again....


----------



## Heinz (Jul 7, 2009)

So any progress with these derelict's guys?

I'll definately try and rustle something up, a few kits I have are somewhat born deformed through bugger all detail.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, I've sort of started things off, with the derelict Spit 22 in 1/32nd scale. When it's finished, I'll move it here. If nothing else, it might provide some ideas!


----------



## A4K (Jul 8, 2009)

I've got the Fw 190S-5/ Fw 190A-8/U-1 project long started but not making any headway at the moment, and Spitfire PR.XIX/ Seafire XV conversions in the pipeline. Hoping to get something moving shortly...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2009)

Evan, have a look at the Duxford Flying Legends thread, in the Airshows thingy. Gary has posted a couple of cracking shots of PR19's, showing some nice details.


----------



## A4K (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, Terry! 

Ordered the Falcon clear vax 'Spitfire special' canopy set last night, so should have a nice vacform PR.XIX canopy soon!


----------



## Lucke.stz (Jul 17, 2009)

wow ! great thread, that 109 with Britsh roundels or that stuka could be a nice diorama on 1/144 !

my hands are crazy to start a new project like that right now  

when this GB starts


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2009)

You just don't see a lot of flying boats in the desert.


----------



## A4K (Jul 17, 2009)

Lucke.stz said:


> wow ! great thread, that 109 with Britsh roundels or that stuka could be a nice diorama on 1/144 !
> 
> my hands are crazy to start a new project like that right now
> 
> when this GB starts



It starts as soon as you do Lucas! it's a continuous build idea for anyone that's interested, like Lucky's 'what if..?' build, and Muller's armour build.

Looking forward to seeing your projects!

Evan


----------



## Lucke.stz (Jul 17, 2009)

Great Evan !!

I´ll start to projet this right now !!!!


----------



## A4K (Jul 17, 2009)

cool!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 26, 2009)

I've been mulling over this idea and I have a few ideas. The first which I'll start soonish is going to see a half burried 190 of some description being recovered after being discovered during excavations. Partially seen wing and machine gun cowlings is what I'm thinking with a few figures and a JCB or something nearby. Set in within the last 10years or something. Nothing to specific really.


Cheers


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2009)

Interesting idea.......


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2009)

I agree, that sounds very interesting Alex. What scale are you thinking off? It would look great in 1/48th, but I dion't know if you'd get a JCB or similar in that scale. Look forward to seeing it mate.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 27, 2009)

Just realised how badly written my previous post was! 

As for scale Terry looking at 1/72 for the first one due to having a few wrecks lying around that can be butchered and spares for the little details. Also 1/72 for the choice of vehicles thanks 00scale model railways. The other idea I have is of a recent recovered warbird being stripped down ready for restoration. As we have never seen the warbirds in their true context as far as era and time, I kinda figured this would be a nice take on warbirds in the modern era apart from the polished up ones in museums and of course at airshows 

Cheers


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2009)

Gotcha. Both sound great mate, should turn out well. I was thinking of using the remains of the Spit 22 to use as a part -built example, on a factory jig or trailer, but went for the 'fire dump' example instead. If I'd known I wouldn't be able to use the engine in the MkXIV, I could have really done something different. Ah well, at least I should have a convincing wreck when it's finished!


----------



## A4K (Jul 28, 2009)

Great ideas guys! 

Alex, I reckon you should be able to pick up a metal JCB in 1:87 at a railway model shop, and either scale it up and scratchbuild one in 1:72, or just have it 'parked a little off' to disguise the slight size difference...?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2009)

Airfix used to do a JCB III on a flat car in their old model railway stuff, and I've seen this around, or a copy, by another manufacturer. Maybe check out some of the model railway outlets, as there is loads of stuff like that. I notice, changing subject slightly, that Hornby have released a WW2 airfield control tower (RAF/USAAF in the UK) and a Nissen hut intheir HO model railway pre-built and paintedbuildings stuff. The scale is a bit off for 1/72nd use, but close enough, but they're a touch on the pricey side.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers for the info guys. As for the Nissen hut and Control tower they are from the skaledale range I think and I agree pricey. But I thought they were 1/76th scale?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2009)

Yep, 1/76th scale, HO for model railways. It's OK if there isn't a 1/72nd scale item right up close, so will fit in with most dioramas or railway stuff without problems.


----------



## A4K (Jul 29, 2009)

There were some etched brass Nissen huts, etc in 1:72 up for grabs at Squadron a couple of months ago..they might still have them. Try 2008 Squadron - Your Online Hobby Shop: Mail Order Military Scale Plastic Models and Books


----------



## Heinz (Jul 29, 2009)

Just to clarify HO is 1/87th and 00 1/76th, 00 being adopted by the UK so trains could around tighter radius curves. 

Cheers


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2009)

Oops! Sorry Alex, you're right! I always seem to get it the wrong way around! I should know, as I had a model railway 'layout' in 'OO' with a small airfield included when I was about 14 or so!
BTW, Airfix have their control tower released again, which can easily be altered to one of the various wartime patterns (I've got on 'converted'), and there's also a Nissen hut in one of their 'Airfield Diorama' kits, I think the USAAF one.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Dec 27, 2009)

I just stumbled onto this thread. Has anyone started anything yet? I recently purchased another Hs 129 but one of the props is busted so I should be able to build it to meet the requirements of this build. 

Another one I've always wanted to build that I'm surprised no one mentioned is the underwater wreck. I think it would look cool as hell but would take a lot of work.


----------



## Lucke.stz (Dec 27, 2009)

Dirk, I´m going to build an diorama about the wreck too, I got an Me-109, and now I´m collecting some pics about the 109 wrecks....

I think that this kind of diorama is so nice !!!

best regards,


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Dec 27, 2009)

Lucke.stz said:


> Dirk, I´m going to build an diorama about the wreck too, I got an Me-109, and now I´m collecting some pics about the 109 wrecks....
> 
> I think that this kind of diorama is so nice !!!
> 
> best regards,



let me guess in 1/144 scale right?  I'm still waiting to see the Stuka/ 262 dio to be finished. As always I can't wait to see your next project. Truly amazing stuff you do.


----------



## Lucke.stz (Dec 27, 2009)

Dirk,

Yes, it will be done on 1/144  my favorite scale.

About the 262 project, I´ll return to it soon, I´m finishing this week the FU4-Corsair 1/48 to a client of mine , so I´ll can work on this project again


----------



## A4K (Dec 27, 2009)

Great ideas guys! Really looking forward to seeing how your Ju 87/ Me 262 build pans out too Lucas!

As co-founder of the thread idea (the other is Heinz), I feel a bit guilty not having started my own projects yet... Hoping to organise the time for them shortly.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 27, 2009)

Maybe one of my extra kits (doubles) and make one with a p-51. But that"ok be way down the line.....


----------



## Heinz (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me Evan

Forgot I was a founding member!! 

Gave it some thought today and found this shot of a 112sqd Kittyhawk that landed badly in a dust storm. This also has some significance for me as I have photos of 112sqd Kittyhawks taken by my Grandfather who was a desert rat.

Source: http://www.mts.net/~royb/112_photos_page_2.html


----------



## A4K (Dec 28, 2009)

Great site there Alex! Some nice Bf 110 subjects for this thread in there too!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 28, 2009)

You've just spurred me on guys! I forgot about the Fire Dump Spit! It's been sitting at the back of the W.I.P. 'storage bench', hidden behind other stuff - I'll see if I can get it finished in it's current thread, then post the final pics here.


----------



## A4K (Dec 28, 2009)

Sounds good Terry!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 29, 2009)

Second that!


----------



## A4K (Jun 3, 2011)

G'day guys!

Thought it was time to revive this thread. 

My first project for this is (of course) my Me/Fw Group build entry, Fw 190D-9 Braunen 4 (W.Nr.500647). 
When completed, I'll post pics up here, in the meantime you can follow construction here: 
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/10...en-4-w-nr-500647-me-fw-group-build-28927.html

Hope to see more builds here too!

Evan


----------



## N4521U (Jun 4, 2011)

Call me silly, I'll join up.
But I need an airplane identified!
Whazzat?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2011)

Finnish Air force Brewster Buffalo - I think !


----------



## A4K (Jun 4, 2011)

Good to have ya aboard Bill!

Yep, Terry's right, Brewster B-339 Buffalo, pulled up in fantastic condition and unfortunately gone to the 'States. This is the last known surviving Buffalo.

I don't know what scale you want to do this in, but there are atleast 6 kits in 1:72:
Older 60's/70's kits - Airfix, Matchbox, Revell USA (nice little kit); 
New tool - Hasegawa (2 or so versions I think, including Finn) and 2 or 3 versions by Special Hobby (great kits, injection moulded with full resin cockpit and engine)

Look forward to your build!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 4, 2011)

Amazing what one clue can do in a search. I found this, which is more than I could have hoped for.

The Recovery Of The Last Brewster Buffalo

1/48th would be my choice. The Special Hobby? It has the proper markings in the kit. And the engine in detail would be important if I wanted to depict it in the water as in the above photo. 

But then I don't really need a "detailed" cockpit. But the kit would be cheaper than adding an engine? And decals to suit?
Plus I will be sinking it in "water".

Thanks for every ones help. Can I pick um or what!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2011)

Good one Bill - looking forward to seeing this one develop !


----------



## A4K (Jun 4, 2011)

Me too!

Actually I reckon quite a bit of the cockpit will be visible, as it had a large canopy which is missing in this case.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for posting that link Bill. Tamiya also makes a one in 1/48 but it is the B-339 version which would need some modifications to make it "Finnish"


----------



## N4521U (Jun 8, 2011)

And then I find the CA kit is no longer available. I would have to get the USN version, $76, and a set of decals, $12. Didn't think I would have to salary sacrifice to foot the bill for this build.............................. I amy have to sell some of my books to do this one!


----------



## A4K (Jun 8, 2011)

Don't sell your books - go 1:72!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 8, 2011)

A4K said:


> Don't sell your books - go 1:72!


 
Now That made me laff.........
Gotta unload some of these books tho, before they get tossed out by non-caring relatives when I kark it!


----------



## A4K (Jun 9, 2011)

Relatives these days, I ask you...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 13, 2011)

No need to sell my books, unless someone here would like to add to their collections. I have acquired a kit and saved more than I am paying, even with postage. So, game on!


----------



## A4K (Jun 13, 2011)

Great to hear Bill!

Btw, I STILL have a 1:72 F-6F-5 Hellcat with your name on it, which was unable to be sent at the time and packed away when we moved ...still want it?


----------



## A4K (Jun 13, 2011)

(spammer since removed - thanks mods!)


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 13, 2011)

I believe there's also a Tamiya 1/48 kit.

And just saw the spammer. Nice.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 14, 2011)

A4K said:


> Great to hear Bill!
> 
> Btw, I STILL have a 1:72 F-6F-5 Hellcat with your name on it, which was unable to be sent at the time and packed away when we moved ...still want it?


 
Sure.................. Anything I can do for you mate?


----------



## A4K (Jun 16, 2011)

Na, I'm right mate, thanks though! Btw, are you still at the same address?


----------



## N4521U (Jun 17, 2011)

A4K said:


> Na, I'm right mate, thanks though! Btw, are you still at the same address?


 
Samesame!


----------



## A4K (Jun 18, 2011)

Cool, I'll get her off in the post Monday.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for that.........

So,
How many are in, and should I start my Unoff thread???? I got my Brewster goin!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2011)

N4521U said:


> No need to sell my books, unless someone here would like to add to their collections. I have acquired a kit and saved more than I am paying, even with postage. So, game on!


 
<perk> Selling books??????


----------



## N4521U (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep, too many to hang on to at my age. 
Time to let some of them find a new home. Sadly.


----------



## A4K (Jun 30, 2011)

Got the Hellcat off last week Bill, you should get it any time now.

If you really have to part with some books, could you post titles on the 'I'll trade U 4 that' thread?

(Btw, scored the Tamiya 1:48 Buffalo myself today - found in a newly discovered second hand model shop!)


----------



## N4521U (Jun 30, 2011)

I can just imagine the postage cost out of Oz...........
I wanted to send a couple of books to the States to one of the members here, 80 bucks. Had a friend who is an airline steward take them to SF, $4.50. There is a "book rate" in the US, printed matter gets preferential treatment!

But I may post them there as you ask.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2011)

WOW I bought a book from the UK, and the Postage was actually almost as much as the book itself was. I was a tad shocked!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 1, 2011)

I was "gobsmacked" when I was told the postage rate to the US!
I wouldn't eben Think of sending a book over there.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 1, 2011)

All right, I will start things off then...... little old me.
I will start a thread in "start to finish builds" and tag it "Unoff. GB"
My Buffalo is underway and will work on it till the Aces GB starts.

So, get your entries goin, eh!


----------

